# Goodbye Junior xxxx



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

I got a BFN today and just felt i needed to say goodbye to our beautiful embie Junior  

Junior.....Darling i understand this wasn't your time, but we so wished you had stayed with us........our hearts ache for the loss of you.....but you gave us a dream, you gave us hope, you gave us something to hold onto sweetheart.
We will never forget you darling  xxxxxxxx


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

oh Channy

As I have said in all my posts and texts, my heart goes out to you and Dave.  I'm so sorry

xxx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh Channy,

Your post was so beautiful ~ junior will alway's be in your heart i know hun  .

Take care of yourselves 

Love Sarah
x  x  x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Channy, i'm so sorry sweetie    

pam xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh Channy my lovely, sat here crying for you     It's just so awful and gut wrenching sweetheart.
Take time out for you and DH to grieve hun, you need to some time to get your head round things.
Love you loads
Tracy C
xxxxxx


----------



## PoPs. (Mar 16, 2005)

Hunny...............Junior will always be with you and Dave in your hearts xx

I'm so sorry for you both xx

PoPs xx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Channy sweetheart as the girls have said Junior will always be with you.

All my love and hugs to you both

Toni


----------



## sugary (Feb 17, 2006)

Channy
So sorry, don't know what to say nut know how you feel sweetheart, here's hoping it'll be our turn next eh?
sending you a bug hug
xxxx


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

All my love to you both. Try to remember, that even in the darkest of times, although there is fear, there is also hope.

xxxxxx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

oh channy i am so sorry,  junior will be with luigi (my embyro)  i know the pain your going through and all  can say is i am here for you always, we all have to stick together through this sad time


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Junior my darling it has been so hard today.....I cry for you, my heart aches for you...........i wish you were still here 

With everyday that passes, my heart aches more and more, the pain of losing you is too much   

Goodnight my sweet angel

xxxxx[br]: 8/09/06, 23:08I feel like im drowning Junior.....like im sinking in quick sand.....why couldn't you stay with us  Why do i cry myself to sleep thinking about you? Wishing you were still here with us.....Did i not keep you warm? Did i not nurture you like i should? Do i not deserve you darling :-

Thinking about you every minute of every day darling xxxxxx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Channy,

You did nothing wrong hun ~ please don't blame your self.

Thinking of you sweetie  .

Much love
Sarah
xx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello Junior sweetheart

I have been thinking about you alot today......i was thinking about how i would have felt if you were still with us    You are always in my thoughts....always


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Channy hun


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thinking about you sweetheart.........you are always with me in my heart


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

My darling Junior


Oh how i have been thinking about you, with xmas coming i really wish you were here, watching all the mums with their bulging tummy's, expectant smiles, it only reminds me of what i am missing out on without you here.....


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Ahh Channy honey don't forget we are all here for you

xxx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

My darling angel Junior

It has been such a long time since i wrote to you my darling but i want you to know you are never far from my thoughts and you are always in my heart.....been thinking about you all day today, you haven't been out of my mind, not once....I will carry you with me Junior even though we are so far apart  

I love you my darling, always have, always will


----------

